# Problems after flashing BMW I3 ACSM2, Airbag stays unlocked



## Perellos (Sep 7, 2015)

After flashing the ACSM2 of my BMW I3 with the actual Software I have the problem that I can not lock the Airbag. Now I have a constant flashing Airbag light and error code stating that Airbag is unlocked.

To lock the airbag I deleted all DTC (fs_loeschen, is_löschen), reset the ACSM (steuergeraete_reset) and tried to lock it using:

E-Sys Transmitter: ACSM verriegelung_schreiben
E-Sys Transmitter: ACSM verriegelung_schreiben_new

Tool32 with ACSM3.prg
Tool32 with ACSM4.prg

I tried with Ignition on, "engine" on, Ignition off

None of them worked, i always did get "Error_Ecu_Request_out_of_Range"

There is also Tool32 with ACSM4i.prg, but there I do not find "veriegelung_schreiben" or something similar.

Any Idea if the I3 needs a special code to lock the Airbag or any other possible reason for this behavior?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

. deleted . sorry


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

if is possible for you check with ISTAD


----------



## Perellos (Sep 7, 2015)

I do not have ISTAD at the moment


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Perellos said:


> I do not have ISTAD at the moment


ISTA/D (Rheingold) will be able to solve your problem. --> see PM

Or try this..

E-Sys Transmitter:

1) Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
2) Click "External Application"
3) Double-click "Transmitter"
4) Double-click "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben"

Tool32:

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\ACSM4.prg 
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is not going to work like it has this far. Control unit is either ACSM4i or ACSM5. I can check this out via Teamviewer, pm me your email address.


----------



## Perellos (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone have a source for ACSM5.prg ?


----------



## Perellos (Sep 7, 2015)

I now found ACSM5.prg but it is the same as ACSM4i.prg, I do not find the "verriegelung_schreiben" command or something similar.

Any Ideas?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You must use standard job "steurn" with correct argument. There is a pdf in ediabas document folder about these standard jobs, read it and then you might have changes to get it working. Other option is to use Rheingold.


----------



## Perellos (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you, I will check the document files. 

Rheingold did not help me as it says that acsm has to be recoded to solve the problem. But my Rheingold is not able to flash or code. 
Recoding with esys did not solve the Problem.


----------



## AlKiz (May 8, 2016)

I have the same problem.
After flash ACSM I3 error "ACSM 930ABC Control unit not locked" and "REME 21DF23 Signal(control, deactivation, electric fuel pump, crash, 0x19B) invalid, transmitter ACSM"

Rheingold did not help me as it says that acsm has to be recoded to solve the problem. 

E-Sys Transmitter did not help me. It says "Error_Ecu_Request_out_of_Range"


----------



## AlKiz (May 8, 2016)

Problen solved.
STEUERN(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0)
After sleep FS_LOESCHEN, IS_LOESCHEN


----------



## kmschneider (Sep 29, 2020)

AlKiz said:


> Problen solved.
> STEUERN(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0)
> After sleep FS_LOESCHEN, IS_LOESCHEN


Thank you for your answer. Even if this is already some years ago I am running into the same problem now. I guess that you were Tool32 to fix the problem. I would lik to do the same, but I have problems in setting this up to work with ENET Cable. Please can you send me your settings in EDIABAS.INI for ENET?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Download Tool32 (EDIABAS_7.3.0):

Extract EDIABAS Folder and Copy to C:\ (e.g. "C:\EDIABAS")

Download ACSM5.prg

Copy ACSM5.prg to "C:\EDIABAS\Ecu" folder.

Launch Tool32 from "C:\EDIABAS\Bin\Tool32.exe"

Load and execute ACSM5.prg, STEUERN(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0)


----------



## kmschneider (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you for answering so fast. Here in Europe it is already 3:00 in the night. I will try tomorrow and will post the result here in the forum. Thany you again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## kmschneider (Sep 29, 2020)

Ok, and here are the results.
1st. Thank you very much shawnsheridian. I did not expect a so good and fast response.
2nd. I installed Tool32 and EDIABAS and configured the file EDIABAS.INI. Here are the relevant lines to set up ENET cable for BMW i3 (Similar to BMW F series):
...
Interface = ENET
...
;=============================================================================
[XEthernet]
;=============================================================================
RemoteHost = 192.168.178.73
;Autodetect
HeaderFormat = 0
TesterAddress = F4,F5
ControlPort = 6811
DiagnosticPort = 6801
TimeoutConnect = 20000
....

192.168.178.73 is the IP address of the BMW in my local network.

here is a screenshot after execution of the command:








You execute the comand by double clicking of the Job line "steuern". The result windows shows the result after execution of "senden".

After that I locked the car with the key for 5 minutes. After that I deleted the pending errors with ISTA+. And now all is OK.

Thanks again shawnsheridian. You made my day.

BR, Martin


----------



## richkid0808 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I seem to be experiencing a similar problem on my F56 mini cooper. I have written up a thread about the issue here.

F56 Mini Cooper ACSM issues after ecu programming | BimmerFest BMW Forum

I haven't tried the EDIBAS route yet, just the ESYS transmitter. ISTA doesn't give me an option to try it there. Would someone mind PM'ing me a link to EDIBAS and the relevant scripts please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

richkid0808 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I seem to be experiencing a similar problem on my F56 mini cooper. I have written up a thread about the issue here.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## richkid0808 (Sep 26, 2020)

Ediabas took care of my issue! Super simple. Now I'm just wondering why ESYS wasn't helpful at all. Thank you so much for the help guys! I'll post more details to the solution in my other thread.


----------

